# Anyone in Kuwait?



## NeocaridinaCollector

Hi guys,
I'm new to the forum as after trying google I've found absolutely nothing in the area of plant aquatics in Kuwait. I was wondering if anyone here could direct me in the right path to getting aquatic plants and materials in Kuwait.
Thanks everyone,
JK


----------



## Baadboy11

Welcome! I'm not sure i've seen anyone else from kuwait, but I could be wrong?


----------



## NeocaridinaCollector

Thanks for the welcome. I found one member and PM'd them to ask the same question, but I haven't received a reply.


----------



## q8vw

Me, I'm from Kuwait and been fighting for long time to bring that hobby to here, Only you can find reefers in Kuwait! and very few of them are experts!, I've sent you a private message. Don't Hesitate to call me.

Thanks.


----------



## hydrophyte

There is also that one guy from Bahrain with the nice tank but I can't remember his username(?).


----------



## q8vw

Yeah, Hussain from Bahrain, There is one ADA dealer in Qatar also, I might drive to there to buy an ADA tank and lighting fixture from there someday, it's 10 hours away of driving... Distance between Kuwait and Bahrain is 500 Kilometers, 5 Hours of driving.


----------

